# If I can't feel anything can he?



## Tryintoef (Feb 11, 2013)

So I am 21 and I have given birth to two children. The last one was born 19 months ago. Since my second was born my sex life with my husband has just gone downhill. My husband doesn't seem to enjoy it and we don't have sex that often. My vagina seemed to have been stretched out a lot after I have birth. I do kegels, I've tried creams which did work until we have intercourse. The back of my vagina just seems to be huge along with the opening. It's not too bad until I get aroused. Then I get way too lubricated and I have tried used a rag but it doesn't help much. I can't feel a thing when we have sex except for my cervix being hit. My husband says it feels the same as before but I don't believe him because there is zero friction or grip. He masturbates frequently. More than we have sex (which is maybe a few times a month). One night we were using a dildo on me and he attempted to stick the dildo in my vagina with his penis already in there. He said he "didn't mean to". This is so upsetting to me because I want a enjoyable sex life. My vagina isn't even that big until intercourse, then it gets huge and air gets in during sex. He's a good bit above average size. Do I even have anymore options to help this? I've tried alum/china shrink cream/ kegels/ different positions/ trying to wipe off/ trying to not get aroused. I'm at a loss as what to do.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Talk to your Gynecologist, there are other options. In the mean time you might try exploring other forms of pleasuring each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I vote for the lots of oral ....theres more to sex than PIV

lots of men find it a huge turn on if there women get extremly wet.

you have what you have and work around it!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sometime when were having sex and shes real wet she will give the old reach around and caress my boys and stroke the base of mr willy as were still having sex. very nice!

just a thought.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

Tryintoef said:


> So I am 21 and I have given birth to two children. The last one was born 19 months ago. Since my second was born my sex life with my husband has just gone downhill. My husband doesn't seem to enjoy it and we don't have sex that often. *My vagina seemed to have been stretched out a lot after I have birth. I do kegels,* I've tried creams which did work until we have intercourse. The back of my vagina just seems to be huge along with the opening. It's not too bad until I get aroused. Then I get way too lubricated and I have tried used a rag but it doesn't help much. I can't feel a thing when we have sex except for my cervix being hit. My husband says it feels the same as before but I don't believe him because there is zero friction or grip. He masturbates frequently. More than we have sex (which is maybe a few times a month). One night we were using a dildo on me and he attempted to stick the dildo in my vagina with his penis already in there. He said he "didn't mean to". This is so upsetting to me because I want a enjoyable sex life. My vagina isn't even that big until intercourse, then it gets huge and air gets in during sex. He's a good bit above average size. Do I even have anymore options to help this? I've tried alum/china shrink cream/ kegels/ different positions/ trying to wipe off/ trying to not get aroused. I'm at a loss as what to do.


This is normal, keep doing those kegels. He is likely not saying anything about lack of friction since he likely knows you are sensitive about this issue. My wife took about 6 months or more to get back to some where near where she was before birth.

After our second child it took her longer, close to a year. When she got excited she got very wet and I could not feel a thing. There are positions that will increase friction for you both. You may want to try that while doing your kegels, it will get better.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

How do you feel about anal sex? I have personally never had children with my wife so not sure what that is like but honestly, my wife every once in awhile will let me take that area of her and its just about instant for me, I loveeeeeeeeee it. 

Granted, you have to be the right kind of person to do it, but cannot hurt to try.... maybe while he is doing that if you enjoy it you can play with yourself a little if you know what I mean.... try to think outside the box.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a product called the Intensity that can be purchased online here Intensity By Jopen - JO4710003 - A Place For Passion. 

Here is the info from the company that makes this product: 
_

Intensity™ is the first adult pleasure object born from a medical device. It began when a team of medical professionals created an apparatus to strengthen women’s pelvic floor muscles.

During the initial testing of this already-revolutionary product, something unexpected occurred. A very unassuming women quietly admitted that she experienced one of the best orgasms of her life. Then another tentative voice echoed the same result. Then another, and another. Before long numerous women in the study group reported having intense orgasms when using the device.

The medical team was amazed at the unexpected feedback. Certainly not considered a “negative” side effect, they decided to explore the cause of the orgasms. Scientific research indicated that since the pelvic floor muscles are partly responsible for the involuntary contractions which occur during an orgasm, Intensity™ may also produce incredible pleasure.

This revelation made them look at their invention in a different light. The medical team knew right away they had the makings of an innovative adult novelty. It had the potential to provide both health and happiness benefits in a never-before-imagined pleasure object.

They brought the concept to the design team at JOPEN®. With the expertise of JOPEN’S® all-women product development team they jointly crafted the revolutionary new Intensity™.

They added vibration in the form of a G-Spot stimulator on the shaft. A vibrating stimulator was placed on the base for external use. They built Intensity™ with the ability to hit virtually every erotic area of a woman’s body simultaneously. The final result is a product that can strengthen the pelvic floor muscles essential to a woman’s sexual health, and has the potential to create powerful orgasms.

A new way to define personal satisfaction and pleasure, Intensity™ is the elation of innovation. See it! Feel it! Believe it! _


In the meantime, there are positions that you can use that will give a tighter feel for both you and your partner. Instead of your legs being spread wide, in a variety of position, keep your legs close together. You can do this in missionary, with his legs on the outside of yours, for example. Many other positions you can alter things a bit so you can have your legs together. This will help until you are able to build up the PC strength again.

Hang in there and keep working on it.


----------

